# Anybody in the MIAMI area?



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Feel like I'm the only one in Miami that's on this site...
Anybody... at all?:afr


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

broward county, Hi neighbor


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I'm in davie which is right above miami, there used to be a couple other people around this area but I don't see them on here too much anymore


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Palm beach county


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Miami... yes, I live in Miami :cry. Hi


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Used to live in Kendall, Miami for about 5 or so years, but then we moved back to Broward.


----------

